# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Freddie Mercury was balding

## Mribby1

I happened to be watching Queen's performance at Live aid and i noticed that Freddie seemed to have some diffuse thinning. Subsequently i delved deeper into his baldness from 1986 he seemed to have a bald patch at the crown. And in the final days it was thin and i mean really thin, But i think that's got to with the disease, i remember Dr Christian Jessen (Celeb Doc in the UK who's has a couple of transplants) said that he lost a significant amount of hair after he has a bout with pneumonia. But anyway the point of this thread is here we had a man who experienced hair loss but didn't suffer from it and he was the most confident man of his time. I know he was a famous rockstar etc it didn't hurt but i imagine being a balding gay/bi rockstar in the public eye with a terminal illness wasn't easy but yet here was a man who oozed with confidence and charisma. I think we all need to take harvest some of hat confidence because it could be a lot worse. In the end you just need to be happy because i imagine once we've all passed on we wouldn't want to be remembered as the guy that couldn't deal with losing his hair. There are many more qualities inside you all. Sure you don't like that you're balding people don't like a lot of things about themselves but that shouldn't stop you from leading a successful and happy life. You have your health go and do something with it because tomorrow you could be splattered by a car and and how many hairs you have on your head would be completely irrelevant.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> You have your health go and do something with it because tomorrow you could be splattered by a car and and how many hairs you have on your head would be completely irrelevant.


 Was Mercury the band member in love with his car?

I'm In Love With My Car - Queen Video

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## Mike K

I always thought that song "fat bottom girls" was kind of ironic. He doesn't care if girls are fat, of course, because he doesn't screw girls.

----------


## Mribby1

> Was Mercury the band member in love with his car?
> 
> I'm In Love With My Car - Queen Video
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
> forhair.com
> Cole Hair Transplant
> 1070 Powers Place
> Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
> ...


 Great song. Sadly that was the drummer

----------


## Mribby1

> I always thought that song "fat bottom girls" was kind of ironic. He doesn't care if girls are fat, of course, because he doesn't screw girls.


 I'm sure even gay man can appreciate a lovely fat bottomed lady. Yum.

----------


## lepke

Who cares? Freddie always rocks. Love Queen.

----------


## Sammygirl

Freddie wasn't the only celeb with hairloss issues. There are quite a few! At least we know that real world problems exist for them too!! But, they have the money to hide it. Not always that well though, like Travolta  :Smile:  Needless to say hair or no hair it has never stopped these guys for reaching for the stars. 

Yeah, Freddie does rock!! Gonna have to listen to some Queen now ....

----------

